# Eine "leckere" Entdeckung



## Limnos (7. Juni 2013)

Hi

Seit fast 40 Jahren habe ich eine Pflanze, die gemeinhin Philodendron oder wegen ihrer gelöcherten Blätter auch Fensterblatt genannt wird, in Wirklichkeit aber Monstera deliciosa heißt. Sie hat sich im Wintergarten zu einem Riesenexemplar entwickelt und beglückt mich immer wieder mit Blütenständen. Daraus entwickeln sich auch immer wieder Früchte von der Dicke, wenn auch nicht ganz der Länge einer Salatgurke. Die blieben bei mir grün und fielen irgendwann mal ab. Da ich im Hinterkopf hatte, was grün ist ist noch nicht reif, traute ich mich nicht, zu probieren, ob sie den Namen deliciosa, die Delikate zu recht verdient. Auch schien sie mir immer noch zu hart um reif zu sein. Nun war wieder einmal eine runtergefallen und dabei hatten sich von der Oberfläche ein paar der sechseckigen Samen abgelöst und darunter war es nicht nur weich sondern auch saulecker. Der Geschmack ähnelt am ehesten der Ananas mit einem touch zur Banane hin.
Jeder Same hat ein sich verjüngendes, weiches Anhängsel, das an der Mittelachse angewachsen ist. Zwischen diesen Anhängseln sieht es aber aus, als ob Schmutzpartikel dazwischen wären. Die beeinflussen den Geschmack aber nicht , höchstens die Optik.
Die Pflanze ist übrigens nicht pingelig, trotz ihrer tropischen Herkunft kann sie Temperaturen bis nahe Null ertragen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine "leckere" Entdeckung*

Hi Wolfgang,

ich dachte bisher auch immer das die Aronstabbeeren bei Monstera violett seien

MfG Frank


----------



## nik (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine "leckere" Entdeckung*

Hallo,

wenn ich das Blatt sehe, dann bekäme ich die kapitale Monstera nicht in unserem schon nicht kleinen Wiga unter. Unsere, die wegen ihres Umfangs gehen musste, hatte nicht einmal geblüht.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Limnos (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine "leckere" Entdeckung*

Hallo Frank

Ich hatte überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie Fruchtstände der Monstera im reifen Zustand auszusehen  haben. Ich hatte einfach nur Bedenken, weil der Fruchtstand grün und hart war. Aber Gott sei Dank weiß ich jetzt, dass er nicht erst sich anderswie färben muss. Bisher (14 Stunden nach dem Verzehr) bin ich weder vergiftet, noch krank noch sonstwie beinträchtigt. Bei mir hat auch einmal ein Philodendron selloum geblüht und gefruchtet, aber da habe ich mich zurückgehalten. Denn unter den Araceen gibt es auch genug giftige.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuni99 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine "leckere" Entdeckung*

Hallo,

oh ja, die schmecken sehr gut. Bei einer Führung im Botanischen Garten Mainz konnte ich mal eine probieren.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Joerg (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Eine "leckere" Entdeckung*

Hallo Wolfgang,
dann verzehre die mal schnellstmöglich und lass uns wissen wie die geschmeckt haben.


----------

